# "Permanent" shunts in place of meter???



## cdw904 (Apr 18, 2017)

So, here’s a new one to me… I’ve got a customer who wants to change out the FP load center in her home. Outside, I noticed that the meter base on the home had a clear plastic closeout. The triplex from the house’s mast is running to a mast on the shop/garage. This is connected to a 100A breaker in the shop’s load center (see pics).

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzh2H9yHZ0uMbHBDVGxOYjBWdFk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzh2H9yHZ0uMRDZCckVGU0VYLXc








Looking through the houses meter base’s clear plastic closeout reveals two “shunts” in place of the meter. The meter base is essentially a junction box.
Should I leave it alone and just replace the home’s panel?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Is there no meter at all on the property? Sounds like someone is getting some free power!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

By your diagram, everything looks fine. At one time the house was connected direction to the utility company and the meter was in use. But now the house is connected to the shop, so the shop's meter is metering the house. The house no longer needs a meter so it is bypassed.

You can remove the meter if you want, or leave it the way it is.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it is unlikely that anyone would perform this work without seeing the situation. That kind of puts you on the hook with the licensing board, if they decided to throw you under the bus (for whatever reason), regardless as to whether it is a gray area or not under the licensing or ethics rules.

For that reason, you have a problem.


----------



## cdw904 (Apr 18, 2017)

Switched said:


> Is there no meter at all on the property? Sounds like someone is getting some free power!


Sorry for my haste. I didn't indicate that there IS a meter on the shop. It is the only meter serving the property.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> By your diagram, everything looks fine. At one time the house was connected direction to the utility company and the meter was in use. But now the house is connected to the shop, so the shop's meter is metering the house. The house no longer needs a meter so it is bypassed.
> 
> You can remove the meter if you want, or leave it the way it is.


I clicked on the link and only saw the meter bars.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> I clicked on the link and only saw the meter bars.....


I see 2 links. The top one goes to a diagram. 

Try this: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzh2H9yHZ0uMbHBDVGxOYjBWdFk


----------



## cdw904 (Apr 18, 2017)

I should slow down when I post or be more clear. My bad. One is photo of my sketch/diagram and the other is a photo of what the "shunts' look like.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

cdw904 said:


> I should slow down when I post or be more clear. My bad. One is photo of my sketch/diagram and the other is a photo of what the "shunts' look like.


I can see them. They were so close together that when I clicked on it it just kept opening the picture, not the drawing.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Since the house is fed from two phases of a three phase system, is it 208 or is it 240? And if it is 240, you're not changing anything except the house panel right?

You should use a full sized neutral as well.


----------



## cdw904 (Apr 18, 2017)

^^ Doh! That's what I meant. 240VAC. I deal with 3-Phase so seldom that I didn't think it out before I typed 220. I believe the house is fed 240VAC via Phase A and C. The neutral is there.

Correct, only changing the house panel.

I'm just evaluating the setup at this point. Jealous that this residential has 3-phase available!!!


----------

